# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  Duszności, potliwość, pieniący się mocz.

## andrzej_1989

Witam, mam 22 lata. Od roku mam problem z dusznościami w spoczynku, nie nasilającymi się przy wysiłku fizycznym, oraz zmęczeniem i "rozbiciem". Ostatnio do objawów dołączyła nadmierna potliwość (nawet przy chłodnych dniach, wystarczy godzina i podkoszulka pod pachami "pływa") oraz pienisty mocz. W międzyczasie miałem robione badanie krwi pod kątem TSH i glukozy, oba wskaźniki w normie. Jedyna nieprawidłowość to śladowo podwyższona ilość krwinek czerwonych (wynik 5.65 przy normie 4.5 - 5.5). Jestem okazyjnym palaczem, w dzieciństwie stwierdzono u mnie astmę wysiłkową, lecz od dobrych 10 lat nie daje ona o sobie znaków. Wykryto u mnie także wypadanie zastawki mitralnej w minimalnym stopniu (tzw. zespól barlowa), nie wymagające leczenia. Półtora roku temu borykałem się z ciężkim refluksem żołądkowym, którego zaleczenie trwało około roku, problem z dusznościami zaczął się niemal natychmiastowo po ustąpieniu refluksu. Przed kłopotami z żołądkiem byłem osobą zdrową, bez większych problemów zdrowotnych. Proszę o radę do jakiego lekarza się udać, czy też wstępną diagnozę jeśli taka jest możliwa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam bardzo podobne objawy, coś ktoś wie?

----------


## tre654@interia.pl

Witaj
Refluks żołądkowy, to problemy z żołądkiem. Zwykle lekarze leczą to poprzez zapisanie leków z grupy pompy protonowej która zmniejsza kwasowość żołądka. Konsekwencją niskiej kwasowości jest brak trawienia głównie  białek choć trawienie innych grup pokarmów  również szwankuje. Organizm jest stopniowo zatruwany np obcymi białkami które nie zostały rozłożone w żołądku do aminokwasów.  Powodów pocenia się jest dosyć dużo. Np brak odpowiedniej ilości kwasu w żołądku skutkuje mniejszą ilością przyswojonego żelaza i problemami z tworzeniem hemoglobiny i dalej niedotlenieniem organizmu. Może to być też rozwinięcie się grzybicy na takim podkładzie. Itd, itd, itd
W razie pytań kontakt przez nick , bo nie wracam do odwiedzonych postów.
Pozdrawia Naturopata

PS
Refluks nie powstaje tak sobie. To nie schorzenie genetyczne. Coś spowodowało obniżenie kwasowości Twojego żołądka zanim zacząłeś się leczyć i to musisz ustalić. Potrzebne testy

----------

